

Ask YC: How to find perfect designer for startup? - alr

Hi Guys,<p>Do you know some hints of how to find excellent designer for web startup?<p>I am a programer so I am not very familiar with design area, so I am wondering:<p>1) where to find excellent designer, where they live?<p>2) how to chose several from many for personal interview?<p>3) how to interview designer and analyze interview results when I am programmer?<p>4) how to make sure that he/she is good for particular startup, may be some test period?<p>Hope answers will be helpful for other people.<p>Thx.
======
qhoxie
I tend to think that a portfolio is the best way to get a feel for a
designer's abilities. It's not fool-proof, but it gives a good overview in
most cases. There are quick tests that are obvious with a portfolio: does it
look good, does it make sense to you. Beyond that, you could take some of
their work and conduct usability tests if you, yourself cannot identify
problems in that area. Basic usability tests will give you a good idea of how
well the designer understands it.

Another trait that you should watch for is variety. Make sure they can
demonstrate proficiency in a number of design styles (unless your needs are
particular and they meet that area).

As for interview questions, you can get a good idea for usability instincts by
asking for on the fly designs for simple interfaces.

If you have the budget, the best of the best are household names (or you can
easily look them up). These will be sure bets to get you a great design, but
it will cost.

Something to consider when searching is to find a similarly structured
application to yours, with a design you love, and find out who did it.

~~~
alr
Thx for helpful answers.

